# Elderberry question



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

<div align="left">I have just filled a 4 gallon pail with beautiful elderberries. (They were 30 yards from my house!!) All the recipes say to destem, How picky do I have to be? I'm usung a fork to pull the elderberries off the stem but some stems stay attatched. Do I need to pull off those teeny tiny stems too? They will eventually go into a strainer bag.







The birds have been in then!


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

How about trying a comb? From the referenced article: 


_When you pick elderberries, snip the clusters just below the fruit itself. Then separate the berries from the stems in a cool and shady spot (or even seated comfortably before the TV The individual morsels are small, as I've mentioned, and the cleaning process takes quite a while. I've heard of using a comb for this purpose but never acquired the knack myself._


The rest of the article just talks about Elderberries and has some receipes. 


Edit: recipes. (maybe it's time to install spell check)


http://www.motherearthnews.com/Whole_Foods_and_Cooking/1973_July_August/The_Delightful_Elderberry*Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, Sang! =)


----------



## Dean (Aug 29, 2006)

Joan, you want those berries to be as stem free as possible. When you ferment fresh elderberries, if the stems are on there, it creates a green sludge that is almost impossible to get off your primary fermenter!

My last batch of elderberry had that, and the cleaning operation was NOT fun after I racked to secondary.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up, Dean. That's good to know. The ones I have done are not perfect but they're quite clean.


----------



## Harry (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Joan 


I too had the green slimee on top of my must, I laid paper towels on top of it and got most of it out ,Then after i racked to my secondary , I cleaned up the goo with cooking oil then soap and water. It worked good for me.My Elderberry wine is a year old and going to let it rest and age for about six more months


Harry


----------



## Joanie (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Harry.

I now know why there's not a lot of elderberry wine out there. The prep time is long and messy!! I still need about 3/4 of a pound to make a gallon! I just can't do any more tonight!


----------



## pkcook (Aug 30, 2006)

Joan,


I read somewhere if you freeze the elderberries on the stem then put the frozen mass in a plastic garbage bag and inflate the bag and close the top and shake the berries, the berries will separate from the stems. Haven't tried elderberries yet, but this sounded like it would be worth a try.


----------



## paubin (Aug 31, 2006)

Elderberries being a pain aside, You are lucky to have them growing 30 yards from your house. I'd have gallons of the stuff! Good luck cleaning though. It is best to make sure all the stems are off!


Pete


----------



## Cracked Cork (Sep 3, 2006)

We tried the freezing thing this year and it works much better than a
comb or fork, plus, I got some food safe bags to line my primary with
so that I can toss them out with any gree goo that shows up.



Crackedcork


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 4, 2006)

I made an elderberry wine once (from a kit).


It's really one f the best wines ever.





Keep us posted!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2006)

I made myself destem another 3 pounds worth for a second gallon. I put the project on hold for a few days and the little things held up well in the fridge. I was pleasantly surprised. I would have tried the freezer deal but I only have the freezer on top of my fridge and it's full. 

I started the elderberry last night and it's finally about cool enough to transfer into the primary this morning.

Has anyone figured out a straining bag holder opener? Luckily my son is home for the weekend to pour for me but I know there will come a time when I won't have extra hands.

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2006)

I use a large measuring cup/bowl to put the fruit in. I then open the bag around the cup and just pour the contents in.


I've been putting off making some Elderberry wine myself. There are tons of them around here and they are ripe now, but I've heard so many stories about the difficulties in de-stemming and the green goo that I'm reluctant to try it. Maybe I will try it with the new tricks I've read about here. When you pick the clusters, how many does it take to get a pound? If I picked a 5 gallon bucket full- how many pounds would I get?


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2006)

I got 6 pounds out of half of a 5 gallon pail. I would guess you'd get at least 8 pounds and probably more but I think you will be insane long before you get that far! It only took me 6 pounds before I was nuts! =)


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I didn't have a lot to do this AM so I went out and picked a heaping 5 gallon bucketfull of Elder Berries. The grass and stuff was wet at the time so I got soaked. I washed them off and got all the leaves, slugs and caterpillars out of them. I popped them in some ziplock bags and stuffed them in the freezer. I read somewhere to freeze them, put them in a garbage bag, shake and pour over a trough lined with wet cardboard or something similar. As they roll down that contraption, the little stems stick to it and you are left with a clean bunch of berries. I gotta look that up again and make it-I'm not going to go the fork or comb routine.






By the way, I got about 10 pounds of berries and stems so far out of the 5 gallon bucket.
More later...


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2006)

I just now added the yeast so mine's up and running!!

Folks are right about that stem goo tho! Ewww! I poured everything thru a strainer bag. (Thanks for the tip, Appleman! I used a tall pitcher and it worked well!) I let the bag hang over the primary for a couple of hours and then gently squeezed it. I'm glad I was wearing latex gloves! There was sticky green goo all over them plus the handle of my spoon. Yeesh! I threw the gloves away and rubbed the spoon with canola oil and it came right off. Phew! (Thanks for that tip, Harry!)

And here I thought my berries were clean!


----------



## Cracked Cork (Sep 4, 2006)

www.bestcontainers.com sells drum liners that are a food grade plastic
in small amounts per order to anyone. I have some elderberry in one of
their drum liner bags today and its working just like it was a regular
primary. 



Crackedcork


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 4, 2006)

Gee, this green slime thing doesn't sound good....




A few years ago I planted 2 Elderberries, one died and the other would produce beautiful flowers but no fruit...come to find out it needs a mate, so I bought 2 this year, one of each 'sex'...so oneday I might have Elderberries....thought wine was a good idea till I read this Post....
A lady down the road has a row of Edlerberries and the flowers and bushes were so pretty I went in and asked her what they were, then I ordered the first 2 bushes....I mostly liked the plant habit...they grow really fast...will be interesting in a few years to see how they do....might need more plants if I want to make wine oneday...?


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2006)

Cracked Cork, you must have a lot of Elderberries! The bags sound like a great idea! I only have 2 gallons worth and it's in a 3 gallon pail I got free at the grocery store. I think the liner for the 55 gallon drum might be overkill! =)

I may order a couple of their 12 gallon pails with lids to transport juice tho. Thanks for the website.

Northern Winos, the goo really cleaned right off my spoon where my gloves were when I stirred. I'd get them as stem-free as you can but not worry about the film. The odd thing was they there wasn't any of it on the straining bag I was squeezing. It must just react with plastic.

I think I have 4 or 5 wild bushes and there was more than enough to fill five 5 gallon pails AND still plenty for the birds to eat. =)


----------



## Joanie (Sep 5, 2006)

Here are the elderberries before I added sugar and water. They really are beautiful but tiny little things! It doesn't look like much at all but it was a ton of work! I'm sure it will be more than worth it.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 10, 2006)

An update: I racked the eldderberry and there was only a very little bit of green sticky stuff around the top of the juice/wine on the pail. It cleaned right up with a bit of oil on a paper towel. I'm not uh-skert of them thar stems anymore!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 11, 2006)

I wonder how an Elderberry/Muscadine wine would be Hmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it would be great, Waldo! I wouldn't have to destem so many of those little buggers!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2006)

Joan, 
You gave me enough courage to try the Elderberry wine. I got about 9 pounds when they were destemmed so I started a 3 gallon batch. I did put them in the garbage bag after they were frozen. I bashed them on the cement floor until they were all loose from the stems. Just cut a small hole in the corner and they roll right out into a pail(actually a primary). The side of the bucket picked up moisture from the frozen berries so it got damp. When I poured them from one pail to another slowly, the stems stuck to the side. I used a damp paper towel to wipe the stems off. After pouring back and forth a coupe times I deemed them clean enough! Following the recipe from the Winemaker's Recipe Handbook.


How is yours coming along?


Tomorrow- Apple Cider / Hot Pepper Wine here we come!






P.S. I'm having some sparkling Blueberry Wine from last summer- delish!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2006)

Appleman....
Apple Cider/Hot Pepper Wine?????????Is it good????? To drink or marinade?????You had quite an assortment of peppers...which ones will you use????

I have to pick a peck of peppers to pickle...and there will be still more....don't know if I have the courage to put it in wine....also will make more Jalapeño jelly for Xmas gifts...





That's interesting how you destemed those berries....wonder if it would work for these little grapes I picked today...






What do you call those little green grapes that never mature????Is it a disease????

Was leaving them on the vine to see if they would get sweeter, but they were starting to shrivel and the stems were turning brown, so think they were done growing....

They are bursting with flavor and will make a good breakfast drink with a bit of sweetening....Have heard that the smaller the grape the more flavor and that stressed fruit makes the best wine....we will all see as our 'vineyards' mature...time will tell....



Could you post some photos of your apple pressing operation....some day I hope to have enough apples to need a press...meanwhile will watch the little darling trees grow...





Have only these 2 little trees left to pick....possible strong winds, hail, heavy rain and tornadoes tonight....glad the horse trailer/wind shelter is still parked over there....might save some branches...





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Joanie (Sep 16, 2006)

Your apples look great, NW!!! I probably shouldn't tell you I live in apple country, should I?





Appleman, I racked the elderberry a few minutes ago and ended up with 2 full full gallons and a beer bottle's worth.



I tell ya....for jet fuel, it kicks ass! It's gonna be good!





I'll break down and post a picture.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 16, 2006)

It's as dark as it can be!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2006)

That is a dark wine! I noticed that when working the berries up. Any little touch to them and they just oooozzzeee color. What struck me was when there were like 2 berries in a quart of water, they turned it blue- like the fake blueberry soda they make. I look forward to it. The recipe I'm using gave me a starting SG of 1.110! I don't know whether to use a weak yeast and end up sweet, or use a strong fermenter and end up like you say with jet fuel!


----------



## pkcook (Sep 16, 2006)

Joan,


That is certainly a dark wine! I would have thought you had a shiraz there!


Appleman,


I'd use a low alcohol yeast and have a little residual sugar. 1.110 is high and with a good yeast you could get the alcohol up there. I used an RC212 on my plum/banana that had about the same SG as yours. I'm hoping for a little sweetness at the end with about 13%


----------



## Joanie (Sep 16, 2006)

It was impossible to see the lees on the bottom it's so dark. The lees are usually a bit lighter than the wine but not with this one! It kind of reminds me of octopus ink. 

And yes, Appleman, it takes nothing to make an elderberry ooze! Or is that wine? =)


----------



## pkcook (Sep 16, 2006)

NW,


What are you going to do with all those apples? They look delicious!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2006)

This week I am going to juice them...for breakfast juice and winemaking...kind of a meager crop so far....friends have offered apples too....but I am running out of jars...



Think I have to mix up some wine from other juices and free up some jars...


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2006)

Joan,
How is the Elderberry wine doing? I racked mine and had to sample it. Kind of a unique flavoe- pleasant, but different- kind-of sweet. I'm not sure I would like it over all the grape wines, but it will be good for a change.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 29, 2006)

Mine's in seclusion in a dark closet! I'm going to rack a bunch next weekend and that will be one of them. I'll let you know how it is. Stay tuned!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2006)

Joan how is the elderberry doing? I can't tell if mine is clear or not yet, but I see I should rack it again because ther is still a little goo on top again. I'm keeping mine under a dark t-shirt.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 19, 2006)

Oops! Sorry, appleman.. I didn't see this!

I have left my elderberry locked up in a dark closet! I haven't looked at it in forever! The green goo was at a bare minimum! I can't tell if it's clear or not either! It's like looking thru blue-black ink! It did look purdy in the siphon hose tho! =)

I see you got some snow! I saw a few flakes in the air but that's it!


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 19, 2006)

Joan that wine looks like ink in a bottle....How can you tell when it is cleared????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with the Black Currant. Its just so dark . I
think when it is fermenting though its more of a dark purple though. I
can barely make out when there is lees on the bottom.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 19, 2006)

bmorosco said:


> Joan that wine looks like ink in a bottle....How can you tell when it is cleared????



Heck if I know! I have trouble with reds! 

I figure if I use green bottles and a big enough wine glass, no one will be able to see any sediment in it!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2006)

Joan at least we are all being patient with the Elderberry






I guess this one likes to keep us in the dark on it's secrets- so we keep it in the dark too. I do know it has a rather unique flavor - rather sweet and kind of......... well I'm not sure, but it's good.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, it's different. Up to this point I'm underwhelmed with the flavor. It doesn't really have any. But it's young yet.


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 20, 2006)

That should be the name for this wine!!!....



*Underwhelmed with flavor




*


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2006)

Joan, I will try to use the wine thief this weekend and resample the flavor of the elderberry and give you a description. I haven't sampled it in a couple months now, but when I did, it certainly wasn't lacking flavor. I don't remember how to describe it other than it was sweet, yet fruity with a flavor I haven't experienced before.


----------

